
AWS Copilot - mlejva
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/containers/introducing-aws-copilot/
======
kohidavez
Hey ya'll! If you have any questions, let us know! We're really excited to
help making developing on AWS delightful so any feedback is much appreciated!

Docs are here: [https://aws.github.io/copilot-
cli/](https://aws.github.io/copilot-cli/)

To install via brew: brew install aws/tap/copilot-cli

